# Help: p0346 Camshaft Position Sensor "A" Circuit Range/Performance...



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

I am trying to get rid of this code for a customer. Anyone had any experience with it? I don't have a VAG specific scanner, just a generic which does make it hard to get the real facts on this error. Swapping cam sensors left to right doesn't change anything. Searching brought nothing as well.
The dealer swapped motors (I guess someone blew up the original), then swapped intakes. They messed up the intake flaps so that's where I come in. I fixed the flaps (and decarbonized it) and now its has much more power. Right now its hard to start, with a generic P0346 as well.

Cliffsnotes:
P0346
BKH 3.2l FSI
Junkyard motor.

HELP!!:beer::beer::beer::beer:

P.S. I forgot: Car is '07 A6 3.2L FSI BKH


----------



## va-parts (Mar 18, 2012)

Bad timing. You need to check timing with VAG-COM.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

Yup, I think the variable valve stuff is gummed up. We sent the car on because It had more power then when it came, but the customer didn't want to put anymore money into it (I suggested maybe a nice Honda or Toyota):wave::wave::wave::banghead:


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

Guess who's back. I've swapped the vvt actuators around and even partially taken apart the core motor that got swapped out. HOW DO THESE THINGS WORK??? I don't see how the variable timing comes in.
:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

robby is that you? i think they sent me the car you are working on, and im pretty sure the timing is off.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

Yup, we ended up setting the car on fire. Problem Solved! 
ps: Jessie sucks


----------

